
China rare earths group supports counter-measures against U.S. 'bullying' - ohiovr
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-rareearths-usa/china-rare-earths-group-supports-counter-measures-against-u-s-bullying-idUSKCN1UX1GY
======
ga-vu
Ah, China's rare earths... the Achile's heel in the US trade war strategy.

Watch US companies get bullied and have their supply chain grind to a halt.

------
mhkool
Trump had a point to protect US Steel and Aluminum plants and perhaps a few
other industries, but Trump failed miserably with his "maximum pressure"
strategy. Only in a couple of years we will be able to oversee the results of
the mess of today.

------
a0-prw
bullying, not 'bullying'.

